# Marriott's Kauai Beach Club (Oceanfront)



## Chrispee (Jan 25, 2019)

I was lucky enough to get two consecutive weeks coded oceanfront 1br units at the Kauai Beach Club.  It's my wife, myself, and our 10 year old son traveling and I've kind of been hoping for a retrade into Waiohai if it comes up last minute so that we can have the second bedroom, full kitchen, and laundry.  We definitely do a lot of cooking, but could make do with the limited kitchen and bbq's.  Having said this, I'm guessing the oceanfront views are pretty good at the KBC?  I've stayed at Waiohai and am aware that there are very few great views and lots of bad views.  Can somebody who's stayed at both offer some advice?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 25, 2019)

The views at KBC are generally superior to those at Waiohai (we've stayed at each 6-10 times).  If you have OF at KBC, request a room on a high floor of the Kilohana building; you will have a full view of Nawiliwili Harbor.

otoh, the Waiohai was purpose built (KBC is a hotel conversion), so Waiohai has bigger rooms, a better kitchen, and more and closer BBQ's.

Waiohai has the better beach and better snorkeling (Poipu State Park is adjacent).


----------



## Dean (Jan 28, 2019)

Chrispee said:


> I was lucky enough to get two consecutive weeks coded oceanfront 1br units at the Kauai Beach Club.  It's my wife, myself, and our 10 year old son traveling and I've kind of been hoping for a retrade into Waiohai if it comes up last minute so that we can have the second bedroom, full kitchen, and laundry.  We definitely do a lot of cooking, but could make do with the limited kitchen and bbq's.  Having said this, I'm guessing the oceanfront views are pretty good at the KBC?  I've stayed at Waiohai and am aware that there are very few great views and lots of bad views.  Can somebody who's stayed at both offer some advice?


Just make sure you realize how limited the kitchen is, it's basically the same as a studio from a cooking standpoint.  Kim and I agree, we'd rather not go to Kauai if we had to stay at KBC again.


----------



## Chrispee (Jan 28, 2019)

Dean said:


> Just make sure you realize how limited the kitchen is, it's basically the same as a studio from a cooking standpoint.  Kim and I agree, we'd rather not go to Kauai if we had to stay at KBC again.



Is the limited kitchen worse than the Maui Ocean Club?  We do like to eat a lot of our own meals so maybe the risk of a Waiohai parking lot view would be worth it.


----------



## Dean (Jan 28, 2019)

Chrispee said:


> Is the limited kitchen worse than the Maui Ocean Club?  We do like to eat a lot of our own meals so maybe the risk of a Waiohai parking lot view would be worth it.


It's roughly the same as Maui though the units for Maui were nicer for our last visit to each.


----------



## brianfox (Jan 28, 2019)

Ocean FRONT views at KBC are great; you will love it.  What you won't love is the room.  The place is a converted hotel and the "kitchens" are anything but.  The Murphy bed is quaint one night, then a PITA the rest of your stay.  We stayed there once.  Never again.


----------



## Chrispee (Jan 28, 2019)

The “never again” crowd is starting to scare me!


----------



## brianfox (Jan 28, 2019)

Chrispee said:


> The “never again” crowd is starting to scare me!


Please don't let me spoil your plans!  We went to Ko Olina and Waiohai where the 2MR are huge and wonderful.  We were spoiled by this and thought ALL MVC rooms must be the same. 
KBC has a lot going for it outside of the room.  The pool is beautiful and the beach is very good.  The Dukes right on the beach was our favorite place to eat (partially because we hated the kitchen ).
We just think there are much better MVC options in HI.


----------



## Chrispee (Jan 28, 2019)

Haha well I’ve stayed at every other Marriott Timeshare in the Hawaiian islands so I guess I may as well embrace this to complete the deal (unless Waiohai or Lagoons comes up last minute).


----------



## Dean (Jan 28, 2019)

Chrispee said:


> The “never again” crowd is starting to scare me!


It's a personal preference.  We stayed there back in the day before timeshares (for us or the property) when it was the Kauai Surf and we enjoyed it somewhat but not enough to go back (live on Oahu for 3 years).  We stayed on Maui in July of this past year with a similar kitchen and it wasn't a problem though they've updated the kitchens with a larger fridge.  I don't know if Kauai has made the same change.  The worst part is there's plenty of space to do so much more.  As a minimum a slightly larger fridge and convection microwave would have made it MUCH better.  For us we won't go back and would cut a trip short before we'd stay here other than maybe overnight but I doubt most would be so stringent in their requirements.


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 29, 2019)

I am one of the few who would choose KBC over the possibility of poor view room at Waiohai.


----------



## jacknsara (Jan 29, 2019)

Chrispee said:


> . . . It's my wife, myself, and our 10 year old son traveling . . . and I've kind of been hoping for a retrade into Waiohai . . .   Can somebody who's stayed at both offer some advice?


Aloha,
We don’t meet your criteria for offering advice, but I wonder which location might be better for a ten year old.  Kalapaki Beach is probably the calmest sandy beach on Kauai.  It is generally swimable even when high swells are almost every where else on the island.  The snorkeling is probably disapointing - I’ve never tried because there are so many better spots.  
What time of year are you going?  What kind of beach do you want?
Jack


----------



## Chrispee (Jan 29, 2019)

We’re familiar with Kauai’s beaches as we have been there many times. Our son likes to boogie board and surf so he likes both Po’ipu and Kalapaki. My wife and I prefer Po’ipu but we don’t mind driving to different beaches. Too bad the road is still closed on the North end as Tunnels is our favourite beach!


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 20, 2019)

OP here to report back!  We are currently staying in in 8th floor oceanfront unit in the Kilohana building with a beautiful view of the bay.  I'm not sure how many of the previous commenters were here pre-renovation but the rooms appear to be nicely updated.  There's an apartment size fridge in the parlour side, and a bar fridge in the bedroom side.  We are getting by just fine using the bbq each night and I'd say the experience is pretty similar to the old towers at the Maui Ocean Club.  Definitely feels like half way between a hotel suite and a timeshare unit, but we are enjoying it more than expected.  Please let me know if anybody has questions while I'm here!


----------



## PamMo (Mar 21, 2019)

Nice! Thank you for your update, Chrispee. We'll be there this summer with our kids/grandkids - after a week in the Westin Princeville with our grands before their parents arrive. (I hope we survive!)

We  haven't stayed at KBC since they updated the units, so I'm happy to hear it's working out well for you. The kitchens were always the weak point in previous trips. Our kids and grands are VERY excited about their first trip to Kauai, so they'd probably be happy camping out.


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 21, 2019)

Chrispee said:


> OP here to report back!  We are currently staying in in 8th floor oceanfront unit in the Kilohana building with a beautiful view of the bay.  I'm not sure how many of the previous commenters were here pre-renovation but the rooms appear to be nicely updated.  There's an apartment size fridge in the parlour side, and a bar fridge in the bedroom side.  We are getting by just fine using the bbq each night and I'd say the experience is pretty similar to the old towers at the Maui Ocean Club.  Definitely feels like half way between a hotel suite and a timeshare unit, but we are enjoying it more than expected.  Please let me know if anybody has questions while I'm here!



Glad to hear you are enjoying it. We stayed in a similar view unit and loved it as well. The pool, Duke’s and the central location were all positives for us. Enjoy your stay.

The Mexican restaurant across the Main Street was very good too if you are looking for Mexican food.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 22, 2019)

mjm1 said:


> The pool, Duke’s and the central location were all positives for us.



We enjoyed happy hour and some live music at Dukes today, thanks!


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 22, 2019)

PamMo said:


> Nice! Thank you for your update, Chrispee. We'll be there this summer with our kids/grandkids - after a week in the Westin Princeville with our grands before their parents arrive. (I hope we survive!)
> 
> We  haven't stayed at KBC since they updated the units, so I'm happy to hear it's working out well for you. The kitchens were always the weak point in previous trips. Our kids and grands are VERY excited about their first trip to Kauai, so they'd probably be happy camping out.



There's no debating the limitedness of the kitchen here, but if you're bbq people you'll be just fine I think.  We've been eating a late breakfast with some combination of oatmeal, granola, yoghurt, tropical fruits and smoothies.  We usually try to hit a happy hour in the late afternoon and then have a later bbq dinner.

The combination of the Westin Princeville and Kauai Beach Club sounds like a great trip this summer... have fun!


----------



## Dean (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm sitting right now in a hotel conversion with a MUCH more usable kitchen than either Maui or Kauai.  In a 10 ft stretch they have a small sink, 2 top burger, convection microwave, 3/4 size fridge (with Ice Maker), 18 in DW and full cooking utensils and other than no actual oven and being more compact, it has everything a full kitchen has.  Both Maui and Kauai have more than 10 ft of space to work with in total.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 16, 2019)

Dean said:


> I'm sitting right now in a hotel conversion with a MUCH more usable kitchen than either Maui or Kauai.  In a 10 ft stretch they have a small sink, 2 top burger, convection microwave, 3/4 size fridge (with Ice Maker), 18 in DW and full cooking utensils and other than no actual oven and being more compact, it has everything a full kitchen has.  Both Maui and Kauai have more than 10 ft of space to work with in total.



Are you in Hawaii? If so, where? Or elsewhere? Contemplating a trip back to Hawaii in late 2020 or 2021, making mental notes!


----------



## Dean (Apr 16, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Are you in Hawaii? If so, where? Or elsewhere? Contemplating a trip back to Hawaii in late 2020 or 2021, making mental notes!


No, Daytona Beach.  Just moved from Bluegreen SeaBreeze to Wyndham's Ocean Walk waiting to check in.  The basics of SeaBreeze's setup is one I've seen a number of times in situations where a limited kitchen was to be expected (Hotel Conversions & areas where eating out was more the norm/encouraged like Mx).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 16, 2019)

We stayed at Waiohai and had a view of the swans.  I told Rick I was disappointed at the view, and he said, "We could be on the other side of the hallway, the side with the view of the parking lot and Brennecke's."  The unit was extremely nice.  

Our first week, we were at Kauai Beach and couldn't have been happier with the resort feel of the place, even down to an escalator to take you down to the lower level.  Beautiful little area before the water.  I am surprised at how far the water is from even the oceanfront units in our building.  We loved The Beach Hut for lunch (but we have eaten there many times), and of course Duke's. 

What really blew me away was the HUGE pool and the kiddie pool area, which is a mini waterpark.  If you have smaller kids, what a blast to spend time there.  The kitchen was a minor inconvenience.  We bought salad regularly and ate easy breakfasts of yogurt and other edibles, even some Costco muffins, which we never do.  It was fine.  There was a dishwasher.  

The only odd thing about the kitchen is there is room for a bigger refrigerator.  It would be easy to move things around a bit for a 10-11 cubic foot fridge.  

Mom was in her glory for shopping during her walks.  She spent a lot of money at the resort's shops.  

Shearwater was undergoing a major refurbishment, so I couldn't get into the resort at all.  I am still unable to get into Shearwater as regularly as I used to.  Not many exchanges.  Westin is okay, but not great for views.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 16, 2019)

Chrispee said:


> OP here to report back!  We are currently staying in in 8th floor oceanfront unit in the Kilohana building with a beautiful view of the bay.  I'm not sure how many of the previous commenters were here pre-renovation but the rooms appear to be nicely updated.  There's an apartment size fridge in the parlour side, and a bar fridge in the bedroom side.  We are getting by just fine using the bbq each night and I'd say the experience is pretty similar to the old towers at the Maui Ocean Club.  Definitely feels like half way between a hotel suite and a timeshare unit, but we are enjoying it more than expected.  Please let me know if anybody has questions while I'm here!


Sounds wonderful that you are enjoying your stay and like what they have done to the condos.

Liking or not liking a timeshare condo is so personal because we all know where our priorities or preferences are and they are different for most people.  Only if you know the other person very well will you have an idea.

For us it is the view but that pool has to be one of the nicest pools that the Marriott has at their timeshare resorts.


----------



## MabelP (Apr 16, 2019)

Thank you for reminding me how much I love that pool!

It is Hawaii’s largest single-level outdoor pool. WOW!


----------



## Xan (Apr 20, 2019)

Chrispee said:


> The “never again” crowd is starting to scare me!



I have several never again on Kaua’i.
The only place I’ll stay from now on is Pono Kai in Kapa’a. Luckily I own 3 weeks there, one 1/1 loft with Pacific Fantasy (my original from the late 1980’s), and two 2/2 (1 deeded w/loft, the other deeded week 51 oceanfront if that makes any difference, since weeks float, they are all great deeded units, too bad my Pacific Fantasy trip coming up for 2 weeks is my last trip for awhile, since we have to save money for a move “back home” closer to family, so my 2020 units are up for rent until the big move in a couple of years.  Then I still wont know what year I’ll be able to get back to the Pono Kai Resort!)

We decided that our Kaua’i resort will be the only place we will stay at from now on, and if we want to visit another island while out there for a couple of nights, we will use the military recreation facilities available on the Big Island (in Volcano Park), and Hale Koa in Waikiki. Maui we can get a hotel for such a short stay, but that island really doesn’t interest me, and we already seen what has to be seen on Maui the few times I’ve stayed there.

So definitely add me into the never  again list of people for 99% of Kaua`i resorts, plus Pono Kai is a rare one on the island with elevators, and on the ocean! (Granted, if you go for a last minute booking and anything is available, you may get a garden view unit, but the resort is small, and easy to walk to restaurants and shops, and even a better beach down the walking/bike path!)

Listen to what the other people say from experience of staying in a converted hotel unit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Apr 20, 2019)

Chrispee said:


> Haha well I’ve stayed at every other Marriott Timeshare in the Hawaiian islands so I guess I may as well embrace this to complete the deal (unless Waiohai or Lagoons comes up last minute).



I should note that I’m not a Marriott owner, and personally really wouldn’t want to pay the higher maintenance fees.
I was a Maui & Vegas Diamond owner many  years ago, and couldn’t take the constantly high fees each year and never could figure out the point system, so I got rid of it. 
I prefer “weeks” type system, since that’s the way I vacation anyways.

Good Luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Apr 21, 2019)

Chrispee said:


> OP here to report back!  We are currently staying in in 8th floor oceanfront unit in the Kilohana building with a beautiful view of the bay.  I'm not sure how many of the previous commenters were here pre-renovation but the rooms appear to be nicely updated.  There's an apartment size fridge in the parlour side, and a bar fridge in the bedroom side.  We are getting by just fine using the bbq each night and I'd say the experience is pretty similar to the old towers at the Maui Ocean Club.  Definitely feels like half way between a hotel suite and a timeshare unit, but we are enjoying it more than expected.  Please let me know if anybody has questions while I'm here!



Glad it’s working out for your family! 
I last stayed there back when it was the Westin Kaua’i Lagoons. It was 2 free nights ground floor bay/oceanfront, only a few steps to the pool! (Place was beautiful before Iniki hit. It is so much different now!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Apr 21, 2019)

Dean said:


> I'm sitting right now in a hotel conversion with a MUCH more usable kitchen than either Maui or Kauai.  In a 10 ft stretch they have a small sink, 2 top burger, convection microwave, 3/4 size fridge (with Ice Maker), 18 in DW and full cooking utensils and other than no actual oven and being more compact, it has everything a full kitchen has.  Both Maui and Kauai have more than 10 ft of space to work with in total.



Sounds like a boutique hotel we stayed at just outside Las Vegas for one of hubby’s business trips.
Wasn’t expecting a kitchen w/full size fridge, two burners, toaster, blender, microwave, full dishwasher and equipment/utensils  stocked all along one wall, very nicely done. If I recall, it was a W hotel. Lots of room to move around in the room, plus a large bathroom!
My only complaint was the scent used throughout the whole hotel, it was so overpowering and I couldn’t even begin to describe what it smelled like. I could of handled orange, lemon or even eucalyptus, but I have know clue what it was.
They even had a nice party at the pool with free drinks and great appetizers and music!
Following business trip was a block off the strip, across from a Hard Rock Cafe just before the moved locations.

Can’t beat those 4 day business trips to Vegas! Too bad hubby doesn’t travel as much anymore. I’ve turned down tagging along to many places since most were a bunch of one night stays in various states, before the extended Vegas stay that he made the last stop or I would leave before the next stop.

I did turn down going to Palm Springs for 5 days a year ago, since my health is making it harder for me to travel as much for the short stays. (I’m happy to stay home with the pets and my own bed and “stuff”! I will jump at the Vegas ones though!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Apr 21, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We stayed at Waiohai and had a view of the swans.  I told Rick I was disappointed at the view, and he said, "We could be on the other side of the hallway, the side with the view of the parking lot and Brennecke's."  The unit was extremely nice.
> 
> Our first week, we were at Kauai Beach and couldn't have been happier with the resort feel of the place, even down to an escalator to take you down to the lower level.  Beautiful little area before the water.  I am surprised at how far the water is from even the oceanfront units in our building.  We loved The Beach Hut for lunch (but we have eaten there many times), and of course Duke's.
> 
> ...



That large swimming pool back in the late 1980’s used to be the largest swimming pool in the Western Hemisphere at the time, plus that area at the bottom of the escalator used to have a pond almost the whole size of that “garden” area, and had beautiful landscaping around it with swans swimming in the pond, parrots on perches, and lots of expensive artwork and vases “floating” on acrylic bases in the pond and in the water features around the giant pool. 

That was an unbelievable resort back then, and this is not even talking about the rest of the property with the canals and an extra pool beyond the tennis courts (last time I saw them, they were unusable and rotting), plus a mall like shops and restaurants way at the very back. 

Now that is condos and the new vacation share homes type development that is in progress.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Apr 21, 2019)

Xan said:


> Sounds like a boutique hotel we stayed at just outside Las Vegas for one of hubby’s business trips.
> Wasn’t expecting a kitchen w/full size fridge, two burners, toaster, blender, microwave, full dishwasher and equipment/utensils  stocked all along one wall, very nicely done. If I recall, it was a W hotel. Lots of room to move around in the room, plus a large bathroom!
> My only complaint was the scent used throughout the whole hotel, it was so overpowering and I couldn’t even begin to describe what it smelled like. I could of handled orange, lemon or even eucalyptus, but I have know clue what it was.
> They even had a nice party at the pool with free drinks and great appetizers and music!
> ...


I normally travel about once or twice a year for a long weekend/short week.  When the kids were home it was a mini vacation for them since it was always good places to visit (Orlando, Williamsburg, SF, San Diego, etc).  I was working, they were playing and in their view, as it should be.  LOL.


----------

